# 2nd Largest Flounder of 2017 - 5/29/2017 Double Trip



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*5/29/2017 - Double Trip and 2nd Largest Flounder of 2017*

For the first trip tonight, I had the Bob M. group of 3 onboard. Conditions were nice, with East wind at 5-10mph and normal tide levels. We got off to a good start, gigging 5 flounder in the first 30 minutes. After that, things got slow, and after a couple moves we found the fish holding shallow over hard sand and grass bottom. We ended with a 15 flounder limit plus 1 sheepshead by 10:45pm (2 hours of gigging).

For the second trip tonight, I had the Chip J. group of 4 onboard, leaving the dock at midnight. Conditions were perfect, with NE wind at 5mph becoming dead calm and slow falling tide. Things started slow, with 8 flounder in the first 1 1/2 hours, covering a ton of ground and several moves to find these fish. At 2:15am, we made another move, and found the flounder teeming in dirty water close to shore over soft mud bottom. We gigged our last 12 flounder here in 20 minutes, including all our large fish. We ended with a 20 flounder limit plus 1 sheepshead by 2:45 am (2 hours 15 minutes of gigging). The largest flounder on this trip was 7 pounds 26", making it the second largest this year. It was also our last fish for a limit (#20), making a very memorable end to the trip.

* Upcoming open dates:
June: 16, 26, 27, 28
July: 9, 12-17, 20, 22-26, 29-31*

I also do "late trips" after my first group is done, and this is the best way to get a trip on short notice when I am already booked. Late trips normally depart the dock around 11pm-1am. Just call and ask for availability...

*Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, TX
361-229-6053
nightstalkerguideservice.com*


----------



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*More nice weather*

*5/30/2017*
I had the Hunter M. group of 5 onboard tonight. Conditions were nice, with SE wind at 10mph and normal tide levels. We found lots of dirty water early, but moving slow and scanning the bottom carefully proved effective. There were lots of flounder holding in the very dirty water near shore, and moving at a snails pace was the only way to get them. As we continued, the water clarity improved and we found some larger fish in deeper water over grass bottom. We ended with a 25 flounder limit by 11pm (2 hours 15 minutes of gigging). Fish were nice size and fat tonight, averaging 17".

Capt. Rick Hammond
361-229-6053


----------

